# Converter Minolta MD to Canon EF (5D)



## Juliette (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi 

I have old Minolta Lens (50mm 1.7) which I want to use on my 5D. Does anyone have experience with such converters? 
Thanks!


----------



## Early (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm 99.9 and a half % sure there is no such animal.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 24, 2008)

> I'm 99.9 and a half % sure there is no such animal.


Want to bet on that?   [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Minolta-lens-Canon-mount-adapter/dp/B000YD77KE"]Click[/ame]


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not sure about that one, but for the most part, there are two flavors of lens mount adapters.  Firstly, there is the physical adapter that is just a metal ring with both mounts.  These are usually cheap but because they move the lens farther away from the camera, they can't focus at infinity.  Also, you loose any AF and aperture connectivity.

The other type have a lens element in them, which does give you the ability to focus at infinity, but the quality usually isn't great...so along with the other hassles of using it, there really isn't much benefit at all.

The usual consensus is that unless you have a really, really good lens...it's not worth the effort to use the adapters.  

You might as well just get yourself a Canon EF 50mm F1.8 or F1.4.


----------



## Early (Nov 24, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Want to bet on that?   Click


How about that?  I'm glad I didn't say 100%.:blushing:  But how about Leice R to anything else?  Did you ever come across that?


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Nov 24, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> ...because they move the lens farther away from the camera, they can't focus at infinity


 I thought I read that the Canon EF mechanism was shallower than the design other mounts (e.g.: Nikkor-F), allowing them to be mounted to EF with infinity focus?


----------



## RyanLilly (Nov 24, 2008)

Early said:


> How about that?  I'm glad I didn't say 100%.:blushing:  But how about Leice R to anything else?  Did you ever come across that?



Leica R to Canon eos, I believe infinety focus is still maintained, and has Focus confirmation. 

http://www.gadgetinfinity.com/product.php?productid=16756&cat=270&page=1

Here is the main page for Every other adapter you could ever need.

http://www.gadgetinfinity.com/home.php?cat=270


----------



## RyanLilly (Nov 24, 2008)

JustAnEngineer said:


> I thought I read that the Canon EF mechanism was shallower than the design other mounts (e.g.: Nikkor-F), allowing them to be mounted to EF with infinity focus?



This is also my understanding, Ironically most other lenses can be adapted to Canon EOS, but not Canon FD. (well, without adding another crappy piece of glass between lens and camera.)


Edit: Now that I'm looking through adapter rings, and Minolta does not seem to be one of the easily adapted mounts.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2008)

> This is also my understanding, Ironically most other lenses can be adapted to Canon EOS, but not Canon FD. (well, without adding another crappy piece of glass between lens and camera.)


When Canon switched lens mounts in 1987 for their new EOS autofocus cameras, it angered many pro photographers who had a lot of money tied up in FD lenses.  So Canon made a high quality adapter but it was never really sold to the public, only to pro photographers.  You can still find these on the used market, but they are quite expensive.  There are, of course, cheap knock-offs but they typically aren't very good...or so I hear.



> I thought I read that the Canon EF mechanism was shallower than the design other mounts (e.g.: Nikkor-F), allowing them to be mounted to EF with infinity focus?


I hadn't heard that, but that would be good news.


----------



## usayit (Nov 25, 2008)

JustAnEngineer said:


> I thought I read that the Canon EF mechanism was shallower than the design other mounts (e.g.: Nikkor-F), allowing them to be mounted to EF with infinity focus?



The Canon EF flange distance is 44.0mm and Minolta MD mount is 43.5mm.  I think it would be difficult to create an adapter between EF(Camera) to MD(lens) without loosing infinity without adding more glass elements.

Leica R lenses are designd for 47mm flange distance.  The quality of the lenses and glass is one reason why these lenses are popular for use on Canon 5D (full frame).  note: not all R's since mirror sometimes interferes.


----------

